# Article about slowdown of dog shows, Washington Post



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm in the group that's enjoyed a slow down in training and trialing. Though we have our second COVID-constrained nosework trial next month, and perhaps an agility trial or two in the Fall. The outdoor agility trial will no doubt take place, but I'm taking a wait-and-see attitude toward the agility trial scheduled for an indoor soccer facility.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2020/08/14/dog-shows-canceled-coronavirus/?hpid=hp_national-right-4-0_hse-latest-feed%3Ahomepage%2Fstory-ans&itid=hp_national-right-4-0_hse-latest-feed%3Ahomepage%2Fstory-ans


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for highlighting this article! How have your dogs reacted to the downtime? One of the trainers mentions that having more free movement has probably been good mentally for her dogs, and I'm wondering if others have noticed changes.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I enjoyed the article too. The videos were fun.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We got interrupted on the way to a RACh (Lily and I that is). We only need master points and I had plans for trialing all through March to July. We got one last day in at the point where people were doing elbow bumps instead of handshakes and hugs and after that a whole bunch of events were cancelled. It is too bad for the timing because she was really having fun and getting consistently nice scores and points. Now she's been on the couch for about five months. Things are coming back slowly with lower entry limits and requirements for masks, changes in set up of crating areas, people working from vehicles rather than using crates...you can imagine.

We were wait listed but did actually get in for two at home trials next weekend for rally master where we just need points to get up to the 150 needed from Master. I am glad we got in but don't care much for one judge, but the original judge can't come to NYS because of quarantine. Lily doesn't care for her too much either so I am not expecting much on Saturday other than getting her back in trial mode. I've been doing run thrus at the trial site for a few weeks now and she has been pretty sluggish and disinterested. Hopefully she will collect herself for it this week.


----------

